# "The Beast"



## richtee (Sep 4, 2007)

Will add pix as construction continues...

PS- Dat's my bro..  :{)

http://www.putfile.com/richtee/images/143126


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 4, 2007)

10 shelves! Holy smokers! That'd be fun to fill up! Talk about a smokers high! Golly gee that's a big smoker!


----------



## richtee (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, we got alotta big butts here in MI   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Actually 12 shelves...but I gotta feeling the bottom 2 are gonna be tuning plates of sorts... thinking on a dual manifold inlet of stainless piping as well...still engineering...hehehe


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 4, 2007)

Great mother of pearl! That's no backyard smoker!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 4, 2007)

Dang, a walk-in smoker! That thing's HUGE!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, if you happen to be under 50" I guess ya could walk inif the expanded metal shelves are not in there... It's gonna be trailer mounted as well. No, t's not a "backyard" model, but then again, I suppose it depends on the size of your yard..heh. Should be fairly efficient to run, as it's a hybrid with propane heat in the box. 

There's gonna be a bit of fine tuning I figger, but what I want is as close to a 4 hour or so smoke unattended. Ribs would be just about "set-an-forget" with the exception of a mop or two, and probably rotating the top couple and bottom couple trays before the mop.

Will probably install a water tray above the propane heater <dead-nuts in the center channel> and as I mentioned elsewhere, I figger the bottom 2 tray locations will end up tuning plates...

But who knows- YET! That's the fun part!


----------



## richtee (Sep 5, 2007)

Me an' the Beast


----------



## squeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Just found this thread ... so easy to miss things here!

Looking forward to seeing your progress ... looks great so far!


----------



## tonto1117 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow is right....mighty fine looking craftsmenship there Ritchee.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Would love to see that big boy one day!!!


----------



## placebo (Sep 12, 2007)

So uhhh... when is the christening party?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Most impressive work Richtee! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## richtee (Sep 12, 2007)

Having the fire box <A Labatt keg> cut this week, I hope. Then it's plumb it in and start seasoning. I'm hoping to be using it by month's end. Here's a rough sketch of the firebox. Not shown are the S. steel rods I want inside for a "perma-grate".


----------



## richtee (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeesh..stainless is like armor! Cut with a 4" hi-RPM diamond blade wheel cutter Arduous to say the least. About 1.5hours all told for the loading and ashing door holes...but  they DONE! Like my cooling water delivery system hanging from the rafters there?  LOL!
<Click on 'em for full size...>


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought you had hams hanging in the ceiling! Those kegs are tough buggers! Good for all sorts of things - including brewing beer BTW ...


----------



## billbo (Sep 23, 2007)

Holy smoker Batman! Amazing! I want to see some pics when you fill it!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 24, 2007)

It's caused by the alloying elements of the stainless steel, y'all!...


*Chromium*
Typically 16.5% - 19.5%. Used to impart stain and corrosion resistance to the alloy. 

The chromium carbides created in the alloying process are VERY hard, and difficult to cut with less than the harder of the abrasive materials.


*Nickel*
Typically 10.5% - 13.0%. Used to impart stain and corrosion resistance to the alloy. Provides even greater stain and corrosion resistance when alloyed in conjunction with chromium.

The nickel in the alloy causes it to have a pronounced 'stickiness' in the cut, creating a tendency for the cutting tool to be 'dragged' into, or 'thrown' from the cut.


*Molybdenum*
Typically 2.5% - 3.0%. Used to impart abrasion resistance and impact strength (toughness) to the alloy.

The abrasion resistance imparted to the alloy by the inclusion of a small percentage of molybdenum will cause the cutting tool, or abrasive, to have a tendency to 'skate on the surface' rather than bite into and cut the alloy.


Thought y'all might wanna know!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2007)

Firebox construction nearing completion


----------



## navionjim (Sep 28, 2007)

Hay Rich, Its a bit late now and you did a great job. I've cut up a bunch of kegs to build brewhouses, a die grinder works as you know but if you have access to one there is nothing that works better than a plasma cutter. You can go through 440 stainless as fast as you can draw the cut with a Sharpy marker!


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2007)

Had one. Blew every breaker we had. Heh. 60A 220V. Christ, it's a freakin' controlled lightning bolt! Soo...hadda go with the wheel.

PS...you have email


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Waiting for finished pics of the "Beast". Better yet ... The Q-View.  Good job .. you've done well. Great project.


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Burner for inside the smoking chamber. Oh and the extra parts left after the furnace burner was modded to suit the Beast.. heh






Closer shot showing regulator modded for propane, and gas distribution tube






The firebox burner is going to be just black pipe with hack saw cut orifices along it's length facing downward so as to not collect ash.

You can view entire album here  http://www.putfile.com/richtee/images/143126


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 1, 2007)

Rich, why are you putting a burner in the smoking box?


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Additional heat/heat control. It will be digitally controlled to maintain a temp regardless of the state of the firebox. I'll be able to do "low and slow" without the smoke if I want and as much as I want and still maintain temp., or have one HECK of a jerky dryer!


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 1, 2007)

Lookin' good Rich.  I'd like to experiment with a propane burner on mine....but then I say out loud "experiment with propane burner" and realize I don't have enough medical insurance.


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Addmittedly, that thought HAD crossed my mind. Wife mentioned I'm worth alot more dead ...LOL

Hated to disappoint her, but yanno... I want to FINISH this dang thing! On my way up to Bro's in a few to get the stuff in and get 'er up on the trailer- be Rollin' and Smokin'!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 1, 2007)

Check all your insurance policies ..._ *before *_you fire up that beast ....


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Heh...if you see chunks of stainless raining down on ya Squeeze... crack a beer and gimmie a toast..as I WILL be at that point   LOL!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy smokes Richtee, that's awesome!
Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Installed smoker box heater today, and smoke inlet tube. 4" stainless. Also welded in mounting hardware for fire starter in keg firebox. Gettin' close, folks.


----------



## yellowtin (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet lookin' beast!  You a Tig welder?


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

That's my bro's job AKA Marktee... body guy/fabricator from way back.


----------



## rip (Nov 1, 2007)

Damit man, your firebox is bigger then my smoker!!! That is one nice smoker, can't wait to see the smoke. Take alot of pics and I'll find my bib.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 19, 2007)

lets bump this rich..........is it finished?


d88de


----------



## glued2it (Nov 19, 2007)

Rich you call that little thing beast?  Just kidding, are smoking for prisons now?

Yea is it finished yet?


----------



## walking dude (Nov 19, 2007)

yeah i was wondering that myself.......i have done TWO stints in the joint.....owi's.......one reason i can't drive till 2010.....hehe......but NEVER had smoked food......crap......missed out AGAIN........i  won't EVEN go into horror story's of what the food was like.........

d88de


----------



## richtee (Nov 19, 2007)

Funny you should mention it... just got this pict from the Bro, Marktee. His li'l Ford that could dropped it on the trailer about 20 min. ago... WHEEE!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG! That thing's ginourmas!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 19, 2007)

man i can't wait to see that puppy in action


d88de


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 19, 2007)

Ho-Lee-Crap Richtee!!! I could park my damn truck in that thing! WOOHOO!


----------



## richtee (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh PUHLEEEZE, Hawg, barely the cab. But then again, just think of the money you'd save on those li'l air freshener thingies!


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 20, 2007)

What's yer plan Rich....when's that thing gonna be done?  Sleep is for sissies ya' know.


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 20, 2007)

well, we all know who is gonna host the next BIG party for all us!

that thing is niiiiiice


----------



## richtee (Nov 20, 2007)

But Q is for the patient, Geek. And best done by them  ;{)


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 20, 2007)

I've heard of that word....patient....can't quite put my finger on the meaning though


----------



## walking dude (Nov 20, 2007)

you guys doctors?

i thought it was PATIENCE?

but i live in iowa......what do i know

d88de


----------



## richtee (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking for volunteers... but yer too old an tough, take prolly 40 hours.


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

We have IGNITION! 

Be finishing the last of the trim and minor stuff soon, but the fire and controls are functioning A-OK!


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lookin' real good Rich! I am officially jealous!

I can hardly wait to see some of the q-view comin' outta that beeast!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ron50 (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks good. 

The next pic of the beast I want to see is it loaded to the gills with Q and the tbs going out!


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

Deal!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks great Rich! Can't wait to see it fired up and full.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 20, 2007)

Lookin good Rich, haven't followed real close but what you using for the front,double door's? 
I guess i'll have to shoot over there so you can fill me in, maybe we can break it in with a couple of fatties and a bottle of Beam!!!


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

Or a couple dozen fatties, 2 slabs, a brisket or two, and a few chickens for the "other kind" like the wife   ;{)

Oh, and 2 bottles of Beam, 'cause we'll need one just for the mop!


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just caught up on this thread and all I can say is WOW!!!! Would love to see that baby in action one day....Congrat's Richtree!!


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

Hia Tonto!   Merry Christmas! May it find you dancing like that pig!   heheh!


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank ya much Rich...hope yours is a great one as well. 

Bit of a limping pig right now...lol.....but doc said I was comimg along. 

Doc said to drink plenty of clear liquids...just held the gin bottle up and it looked pretty clear to me


----------



## squeezy (Dec 21, 2007)

Can't wait to see that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 in action!
I for one, would like to see it all set up prior to loading ... then give 'er hell!
Nice work Rich!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats.......I bet it feels like..........Christmas.


----------



## allen (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy Cow, That's a biggun, That'll take alot of meat to fill. I Like it.


----------



## brentman0110 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good Gawd! Yup, just walk ya' a pig right in and fire the beast up!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 6, 2008)

am still lookin for finished pics 

waiting for that beast to be loaded up and some smoke comin out of her


----------



## richtee (Mar 6, 2008)

Final touches... door seals, stack, etc. End of the month..or before, as Bro's birthday is the 24th...heh!


----------



## dono (Mar 6, 2008)

can't help but notice, you're useing a Canadian beer keg , eh :-)
was the American beer too weak lolololol
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






btw rich, when I cut mine up, I found it went just fine with a 4 inch cutting disk on a handheld grinder


----------



## richtee (Mar 6, 2008)

Heh... yep..Labatt keg. Went over the border in 2002 the day of a Wings Avs game-was having a little get together that night. In a dang snowstorm. Got SCREWED on the duty too...some fool newbie Customs dude says "Oh  they hold like 12 cases..."  Whaddia gonna do... I tried math...he wasn't getting it. Ya don't argue with those guys. FYI... 6.8 cases in a keg.

Never got around to taking it back... sooo...


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 6, 2008)

Someone once told me, "you can't win a battle of wits with an unarmed man".


----------



## navionjim (Mar 6, 2008)

Jesus Rich, if a little is good... You could fit a whole cow in that thing, you must be planing some big parties! Just out of curiosity, how many 12 pound briskets do you think it would hold? Are you going professional on us? 
Jimbo


----------



## richtee (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe Semi-pro... Can't justify going "whole hawg" as it were in these rather depressed times here in MI. My bro and family are camping freaks tho..and he has a couple campground gigs lined up, and a big party for a road racing club.

Hmm  3 on a rack- probably 18 12 Lb'ers and 10 Lbs of ABT's Oh and a couple fatties. And a rack of spares for snacking on. And a couple butts... 'cause I love my pulled pork. And 1 garlic flower.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 6, 2008)

I glad you could squeeze that garlic in there.


----------



## dono (Mar 8, 2008)

somebody talking my kinda shop talk 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




very well said, my friend. but, what you are discribing here is and alloy called 316 stainless steel. 

316 is never used in food products it is always 304 or 18/8 is another way to say it, the nickel in 304 is in the 8% range and the crome is 18% more or less. there is no Moly . anything used in food or restaurants will be either 304 or 410, the easiest way to tell the difference is 304 is not magnetic, and 410 is,so just try a frig magnet on it

very often I have seen pots and pans marked on the bottom as being 18-8 stainless and after touching it with a magnet I've seen it's not. always keep a little frig magnet with you when shopping for stainless pots if it says 18/8 and sticks with a magnet, it's not


----------



## kookie (Apr 9, 2008)

So you get that bad boy done yet? and if so wheres the q-view?.........That looks like one heck of a rig..............Can't wait to see the thing in action..............


----------



## richtee (Apr 9, 2008)

Door gaskets are now installed. Will most likely be doing a cleaning/seasoning run next weekend  :{)  WHEE.. what a project. Being that is's stored at Bro's, it has limited my ability to work on it. But it WILL  be up and smoking soon!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 9, 2008)

That is one nice project Rich, you've earned braggin' rights for sure!


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 9, 2008)

That is if he ever actually smokes something in it.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 9, 2008)

Still waiting to see it smoke. Hurry up would ya, I don't have all year.

LOLOLOLOLOL

Andy.


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm saving some points for ya Rich...but I ain't givin' 'em until I see some "action shots" and q-view!


----------



## richtee (Apr 9, 2008)

I assure you...no one is more geeked to get this sommagun going. Believe me. Will be spending time this weekend on it, hopefully setting up temp controls and seasoning it. All the racks and holders need wire brushing first as well. Crap...what a freakin' project.


----------



## invader q (Apr 9, 2008)

I managed to miss this thread till now.  Wowza!  That thing is huge!  Nice work.


----------



## richtee (Apr 9, 2008)

<blush> Gee   thanks Q   

LOL!


----------



## brentman0110 (May 1, 2008)

Hey Rich, any updates?


----------



## stacks (May 1, 2008)

Rich,
Just caught up on this thread.  VERY IMPRESSIVE


----------



## krusher (Oct 6, 2008)

thats a great smoker man. when you gonna put a pig in there?


----------



## richtee (Sep 4, 2007)

Will add pix as construction continues...

PS- Dat's my bro..  :{)

http://www.putfile.com/richtee/images/143126


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 4, 2007)

10 shelves! Holy smokers! That'd be fun to fill up! Talk about a smokers high! Golly gee that's a big smoker!


----------



## richtee (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, we got alotta big butts here in MI   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Actually 12 shelves...but I gotta feeling the bottom 2 are gonna be tuning plates of sorts... thinking on a dual manifold inlet of stainless piping as well...still engineering...hehehe


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 4, 2007)

Great mother of pearl! That's no backyard smoker!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 4, 2007)

Dang, a walk-in smoker! That thing's HUGE!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, if you happen to be under 50" I guess ya could walk inif the expanded metal shelves are not in there... It's gonna be trailer mounted as well. No, t's not a "backyard" model, but then again, I suppose it depends on the size of your yard..heh. Should be fairly efficient to run, as it's a hybrid with propane heat in the box. 

There's gonna be a bit of fine tuning I figger, but what I want is as close to a 4 hour or so smoke unattended. Ribs would be just about "set-an-forget" with the exception of a mop or two, and probably rotating the top couple and bottom couple trays before the mop.

Will probably install a water tray above the propane heater <dead-nuts in the center channel> and as I mentioned elsewhere, I figger the bottom 2 tray locations will end up tuning plates...

But who knows- YET! That's the fun part!


----------



## richtee (Sep 5, 2007)

Me an' the Beast


----------



## squeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Just found this thread ... so easy to miss things here!

Looking forward to seeing your progress ... looks great so far!


----------



## tonto1117 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow is right....mighty fine looking craftsmenship there Ritchee.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Would love to see that big boy one day!!!


----------



## placebo (Sep 12, 2007)

So uhhh... when is the christening party?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Most impressive work Richtee! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## richtee (Sep 12, 2007)

Having the fire box <A Labatt keg> cut this week, I hope. Then it's plumb it in and start seasoning. I'm hoping to be using it by month's end. Here's a rough sketch of the firebox. Not shown are the S. steel rods I want inside for a "perma-grate".


----------



## richtee (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeesh..stainless is like armor! Cut with a 4" hi-RPM diamond blade wheel cutter Arduous to say the least. About 1.5hours all told for the loading and ashing door holes...but  they DONE! Like my cooling water delivery system hanging from the rafters there?  LOL!
<Click on 'em for full size...>


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought you had hams hanging in the ceiling! Those kegs are tough buggers! Good for all sorts of things - including brewing beer BTW ...


----------



## billbo (Sep 23, 2007)

Holy smoker Batman! Amazing! I want to see some pics when you fill it!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 24, 2007)

It's caused by the alloying elements of the stainless steel, y'all!...


*Chromium*
Typically 16.5% - 19.5%. Used to impart stain and corrosion resistance to the alloy. 

The chromium carbides created in the alloying process are VERY hard, and difficult to cut with less than the harder of the abrasive materials.


*Nickel*
Typically 10.5% - 13.0%. Used to impart stain and corrosion resistance to the alloy. Provides even greater stain and corrosion resistance when alloyed in conjunction with chromium.

The nickel in the alloy causes it to have a pronounced 'stickiness' in the cut, creating a tendency for the cutting tool to be 'dragged' into, or 'thrown' from the cut.


*Molybdenum*
Typically 2.5% - 3.0%. Used to impart abrasion resistance and impact strength (toughness) to the alloy.

The abrasion resistance imparted to the alloy by the inclusion of a small percentage of molybdenum will cause the cutting tool, or abrasive, to have a tendency to 'skate on the surface' rather than bite into and cut the alloy.


Thought y'all might wanna know!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2007)

Firebox construction nearing completion


----------



## navionjim (Sep 28, 2007)

Hay Rich, Its a bit late now and you did a great job. I've cut up a bunch of kegs to build brewhouses, a die grinder works as you know but if you have access to one there is nothing that works better than a plasma cutter. You can go through 440 stainless as fast as you can draw the cut with a Sharpy marker!


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2007)

Had one. Blew every breaker we had. Heh. 60A 220V. Christ, it's a freakin' controlled lightning bolt! Soo...hadda go with the wheel.

PS...you have email


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Waiting for finished pics of the "Beast". Better yet ... The Q-View.  Good job .. you've done well. Great project.


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Burner for inside the smoking chamber. Oh and the extra parts left after the furnace burner was modded to suit the Beast.. heh






Closer shot showing regulator modded for propane, and gas distribution tube






The firebox burner is going to be just black pipe with hack saw cut orifices along it's length facing downward so as to not collect ash.

You can view entire album here  http://www.putfile.com/richtee/images/143126


----------

